# Job interview



## kvandexter (May 25, 2011)

I have a job interview scheduled for a coding position. What would be some good questions for me to ask the interviewer?


----------



## juliabiz@hotmail.com (May 25, 2011)

You might ask them to describe their ideal employee. I have had several interviews, and that gets a good response


----------



## zanalee (May 25, 2011)

where can this job take me? just be yourself, good luck..


----------



## M Carmella Mercer (May 26, 2011)

Ask about their query policy. You'll want to know that they have and follow a query process. Good Luck


----------



## jmpehoski (May 28, 2011)

I would ask them if the organization will pay all, or a portion of your AAPC annual fees, as well as the webinars.


----------



## FTessaBartels (May 31, 2011)

*Not in the first interview*



jmpehoski said:


> I would ask them if the organization will pay all, or a portion of your AAPC annual fees, as well as the webinars.



I would not ask this question ... or anything related to salary, benefits, vacation, etc ... in the first interview. 

I would want to know how their staff is organized and how job duties are delegated.  Would you be one coder among many?  Is this a very large hospital-based practice? A billing company? A small private practice?  Is each coder assigned certain providers or does the coding staff just parcel out the work as it comes in?


----------



## ohn0disaster (May 31, 2011)

FTessaBartels said:


> I would not ask this question ... or anything related to salary, benefits, vacation, etc ... in the first interview.
> 
> I would want to know how their staff is organized and how job duties are delegated.  Would you be one coder among many?  Is this a very large hospital-based practice? A billing company? A small private practice?  Is each coder assigned certain providers or does the coding staff just parcel out the work as it comes in?



I, 100%, agree with FTessa. This is NOT the type of question to ask during the first interview.


----------



## rehnaburge@yahoo.com (Jun 2, 2011)

*Good Questions for Job Interview*



kvandexter said:


> I have a job interview scheduled for a coding position. What would be some good questions for me to ask the interviewer?


Asking about salary, hours and vacation time are valid questions.  My position for 15 years included interviewing many, many people and I had no problem with being asked this.  I may NOT have a confirmed answer for you at that time but it certainly doesn't hurt to ask.   

They may cover these topics but if not I would ask:

How many employees to you have and what is your daily quoted that is required?
Salary, hours, vacation time.
What are possibilities for advancement?
Are you taking steps to transition to ICD-10 and what are plans to prepare coders?
Does your company pay for continuing education?


----------



## ohn0disaster (Jun 2, 2011)

rehnaburge@yahoo.com said:


> Asking about salary, hours and vacation time are valid questions.  My position for 15 years included interviewing many, many people and I had no problem with being asked this.  I may NOT have a confirmed answer for you at that time but it certainly doesn't hurt to ask.
> 
> They may cover these topics but if not I would ask:
> 
> ...




It really depends on how you word things. YOU may be okay with someone asking you flat out during a first interview, "What's the pay? Do you guys pay for my CEU's and keeping my credential/membership current?", but I know many others that are VERY turned off by these subjects being brought up right away. Many hiring managers/supervisors will bring this up in an interview anyway. I would give the person interviewing you the chance to do so. If you feel that you need to ask questions dealing with monetary compensation, I would wait until the interview is winding down and watch your wording.

Just my opinion.


----------



## mmorningstarcpc (Jun 2, 2011)

Well said Tessa and Vanessa!  I have always been told to NOT ask about salary at interviews.  Let the manager bring it up if they desire to discuss it.  I would say the same for covering CEUs, etc, also.  If they are interested in you, they will discuss these items.


----------

